# Beiter Nocking Point



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

I am working on serving the Beiter nocking point onto my string and at the end of my first attempt, there was a gap between each nocking point so they werent interlocked. Anyone have any tips on serving these in? So far ive found two sites, one of which was just a color version of the Beiter site haha.

http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/BeiterNockPoint/BNP.htm
http://www.texasarchery.org/Documents/BeiterNockPoint/servingbnp.htm


----------



## Johndburk (Apr 29, 2011)

I use a Beiter nock clipped onto the nocking point to hold it together and in place while I serve it on; ensure you've got the pins and holes still aligned after you clip the nock on. 

I also mark the string where the shoulders end so that I can tell if if shifts during serving the first side, something that can happen quite easily.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

That worked a little better. Though I still have a bit of a gap. Take a look at what im talking about. I just served this temporarily at the top of my string but I cant get closer than this gap so far. Do I have too many strands on my string to use the BNPs?


----------



## Johndburk (Apr 29, 2011)

What size nocking point (#1 or #2), and how many strands of what material? If you're using a #2, you just might have too many strands.

<edit> Could you have possibly not have served the shoulder sections tightly enough? It looks like the gap size differs. I know the docs say not to serve this section too tightly, but I still apply a good deal of tension by hand when I do these, and I've not had one crack yet.


----------



## straat (Jan 22, 2009)

Try to remove the wax from the string before serving in that area.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Im using #1 and I am not sure how many strands my string is. This one was given to me a while back and I cant remember. Ill have to take it down and look at it closer when I get home.

As far as tightness, I really tried hard to smash it down tough.


----------



## huffy (Jun 20, 2004)

I was given the tip of the serving tool to spin a length of serving over the area the nocking point is to sit on, then remove this serving and you will find the string material has been compressed in the area making it a smaller diameter.


----------



## blaze (Dec 24, 2005)

Too many strands for sure. I had mine fit perfectly 16 strands Majesty but would not fit 18 strands.


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Ok. Ive got a nice selection of strings ive collected. Ill take a look and find one where it fits and tune it up haha.


----------



## Zbone (Aug 4, 2012)

Where does one purchase these Beiter Nocking Points?

Thanx


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

huffy said:


> I was given the tip of the serving tool to spin a length of serving over the area the nocking point is to sit on, then remove this serving and you will find the string material has been compressed in the area making it a smaller diameter.


This works very well.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

Right seeing as I use these I'll jump in on this thread.

There are 2 types of Beiter nocking point one is non threaded and the other is threaded that means instead of shoulders it has a screw thread that tapers slightly to the string. These both come in sizes 1# and 2#. Size 2 will fit snugly onto 18 strands of bcy 8125, bcy 8190 and angel majesty strings size 1 will not fit those 18 strand strings.

When serving these in I clip them to the string with a small nock so if I'm using a number 2 nock point I will clip it in place with a smaller size number 1 nock.
I measure my nock point height from the bottom shoulder of the nock point thats the one that touches the bottom of the arrow nock.
once the nock point has been moved to the correct nock point height I mark the string at the top and bottom of the nock point I use a sharpie for this or in the case of a black string I will use a silver pen.

I always put the bottom serving on first because once its on it's harder to move. Then the top serving goes on and that one I will make an effort to get the servings as close together as possible and once the serving is off the nock point on to the string I will make it quite tight but no string damagingly tight.

Beiter nock points are tricky to put on when you first start using them and yes there is a learning curve when it comes to attaching them but in time you will find that they can be put on fairly quickly and will not move once they are on also they are very low maintenance.


----------



## DWAA Archer (Oct 14, 2011)

Arsi said:


> That worked a little better. Though I still have a bit of a gap. Take a look at what im talking about. I just served this temporarily at the top of my string but I cant get closer than this gap so far. Do I have too many strands on my string to use the BNPs?


 It looks like you will need the larger size nock point for that string. Also the threaded type nock points give better clearance from the tab.


----------



## toj (Aug 22, 2012)

I personally serve the top end first as you can then double check the position and fine tune with little effort.
It also means if you're new to doing these you'll lose less thread and time by serving the short end first.
I use a size 1 on an 18 strand 8125 string and have no issues if a small section is served as described above prior to fitting..


----------



## Johndburk (Apr 29, 2011)

Zbone said:


> Where does one purchase these Beiter Nocking Points?
> 
> Thanx


Lancaster sells only the versions with the shoulders, and they size them as 1/4" (for the #1 nock) and 9/32" (for the #2). They don't list them on their website, so you'll have to call and order through a sales rep.

Alternative Sporting Services in the UK sells both the shoulder and threaded versions, and lists them both on their website. Shipping isn't usually much longer than from Lancaster if you use the Royal Mail Airsure option, costs about $11 for most small packages vs $5 for Lancaster / USPS.


----------

